# Yahoo Sitebuilder not opening..Popup Blocker/Anti Virus?



## Xentrikk (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi.
I am at my wits end. I'd been using Yahoo's Sitebuilder to create my first website. Worked great for a few months, now the software won't even open. Yahoo tech's tell me that because Sitebuilder is Java driven, the reason it probably isnt' opening is due to a Popup Blocker or an AntiVirus program.
I've disabled the popup blocker thru Control Panel/Internet Options and I've shut down 2 of the Antivirus pgms I see in my system tray (Mcafee & Spyware Guard), but I still can't open Sitebuilder.
Does anyone know of a way for me to "find" other pop blockers or antivirus pgms on my machine that perhaps are not visible in my system tray?
I've put in so many hours to this website, I'm being charged $40/month and now I can't even OPEN the d*mn software!
THIS IS KILLING ME!
Thanks so much,
Jaret


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Can you access the ftp site?

I also found the manual http://us.rd.yahoo.com/smallbusiness/webhosting/SBhome/downloadmanual/*http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/sitebuilder/windows/ysitebuilder_manual.pdf

........................................


----------



## Xentrikk (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi!
I do have the Sitebuilder manual but I did a search on Anti, Popup, Pop Up, java & virus and I got no hits... =(
I'm not sure what you mean about accessing the FTP site. More details?
Also, someone wrote asking if I had emptied my cache. And yes, I did empty my cache =(. I defrag'd, I deleted my temp files. 
Like I said earlier the Yahoo "tech"s seem to think since Sitebuilder is a Java app that I have some AntiVirus installed that's not letting it open because it thinks its a virus, OR a popup blocker is blocking it because it thinks its a pop up.
Ugh. This is driving me nuts!
Thanks, all!


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I randomly have issues with Yahoo apps, never used Sitebuilder. On the site I saw that Dreamweaver and other editor can be used, have you tried to us a different editor? also can you access the ftp site? ........................


----------



## Xentrikk (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, I saw that Frontpage ($200) or Dreamweaver ($400) could also be used, but unfortunately I really don't have an extra $400 lying around right now! =( I'm just trying to get a retail website up and running (so hopefully I can make a few bucks!) and I've invested hundreds of hours building my pages then suddenly the Sitebuilder no longer opens. WAHHHH!
Someone else suggested the ftp site, but I don't know what that is. Can you give more detail?
Thanks!


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Whats your site location? Actually if you can use Dreamweaver you can use notepad with HTML coding. Dreamweaver is just a fancy tool for building alot of web pages easily, I have Dreamweaver Studio MX its loaded with stuff, Frontpage I use to line my garbage can with .................................


----------

